# Split fare, Split rating ?



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

So I had a group going to a concert, long story short, at the end they were trying to figure out how to split the fare, I thought great, a dollar lost, but the lack of respect,... decided to give a 3. They couldn't figure it out or just said f it cause they were buzzed drinking. If they did, would the 2 or 3 split all get the 3 ?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

no just the one that requested it, and only the 1 can give you a rating also.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> So I had a group going to a concert, long story short, at the end they were trying to figure out how to split the fare, I thought great, a dollar lost, but the lack of respect,... decided to give a 3. They couldn't figure it out or just said f it cause they were buzzed drinking. If they did, would the 2 or 3 split all get the 3 ?


When they split a fare, SRF goes up to 1.50.


----------

